# Do Not Alight Here: Walking London's Lost Underground and Railway Stations



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just bought a copy of this book.



> Abandoned tunnels, derelict stations, old trackbeds and much more; all are included in "Do Not Alight Here", an entertaining and informative book that guides the reader through London's many remaining disused Underground and main line railway structures. They can be viewed in a series of 12 guided walks and short tube and train journeys, devised and investigated by the author, each of which takes in a sample of these forgotten and fascinating remains, with most of the entries illustrated with recently taken colour photographs.


 
I haven't had a chance to do any of the walks yet, as it only arrived today. It looks good though. Walks featured include the Crystal Palace (High Level) line, and the Nunhead to Greenwich branch line.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Do-Not-Alight-Here-Underground/dp/1854143522/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## yield (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks good I ought to get organised and do some more exploring. I love reading about the abandoned, hidden or lost.

Some other threads you might like.
London's underground rivers.
Subterranean Rivers.
Really Lost London Stations.
London's lost tunnels and rivers.
Deep Level Shelters.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2012)

I *love* walking old lines.







 Or hurtling down them on my bike, like this clip from my ride along the old Plymouth - Yelverton railway line.



More railway pics: http://www.urban75.org/railway/


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2012)

yield said:


> Looks good I ought to get organised and do some more exploring. I love reading about the abandoned, hidden or lost.
> 
> Some other threads you might like.
> London's underground rivers.
> ...


Thanks.  I'll tale a look the ones I haven't come across before.


editor said:


> I *love* walking old lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!  I've cycled the Downs Link twice: St Martha's Hill on the North Downs, by Guildford, to Shoreham-by-Sea.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downs_Link


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2012)

there's a fair amount of the old mineral tramways near here. take the kids regularly out on a stretch of the devoran to portreath track.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 8, 2012)

editor said:


>




How did you take that so smoothly? No shaking or jarring at all. It's more like you were flying down there.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> How did you take that so smoothly? No shaking or jarring at all. It's more like you were flying down there.


Just held the camera with a steady hand!


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 8, 2012)

whislt on a push bike? impressive! very impressive


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2012)

Abandoned stations is a good website. I've been with Sub brit underneath Waterloo station and into disused parts of Euston and Holborn. Also Highgate station and tunnels. Too claustrophobic for this sort of thing now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Just bought a copy of this book.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to do any of the walks yet, as it only arrived today. It looks good though. Walks featured include the Crystal Palace (High Level) line, and the Nunhead to Greenwich branch line.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Do-Not-Alight-Here-Underground/dp/1854143522/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


 
Oh mai.  I'm at book-case saturation point already.

I've walked bits of the Crystal Palace (LCDR) line - there's not an awful lot of the Greenwich (also LCDR) line left (apart from the bit that got used to connect to Lewisham, Lewisham Road Station, and a small bit of embankment on Brookmill Road.)  Route is mapped on "map 1" from here


----------

